# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  heads up guys

## kotuku

see an article in todays online CHCH press where ECAN are proclaiming that theyre going into pest control mode re wallabies.also slipped in were Canada geese.
mention of poison as an alternative control method.Last time e-can got involved with geese(for those who remember )it was a fuckup of epic proportions. 
  one of the inevitable horde of commenters claims hagley park has a large mob in residence.lunchtime goosehunting anyone???

----------


## gonetropo

years back the local ranger, myself and a couple of others got to do a cull on the bromley poo bonds. total carnage!!

----------


## 223nut

Wallaby numbers are rocketing by all accounts crossed the river and south of kurow now. Otago council problem there but I'm sure they R going north as well

----------


## kotuku

it appears them wee bouncers has made a home or two or three or fourin good old canterbury.
bloke at work reckoned theres a god size population somewhere in the port hills adjacent to CHCH
.Havent heard anything to verify that.
 However did have an irate female nurse who lives at base of said port hills,but rurally c/o a bloody red stag who made it his business to raid her prize vege garden.he stood his ground as she charged!her words.."anyone here got a gun come and shoot this bastard of a thing.'!!!!!
i recoiled in shock -never heard her swear before,before genteely explaining that assorted local authorities including the boys in blue take a very dim view of loud bangs and sniper rifles(my sarcasm)being used in built up areas.In fact i suggested contacting the police-they might like to do a spot of practise what!
  sometime later i heard one of her neighbours converted it into a worthy space occupier in his freezer
Regarding goose culls Im led to believe the NZGBHA did a poo ponds cull a couple of years ago for the CCC ,but the organiser the famous Mr L,almost exhausted himself completing the assorted paperwork required by every local body man jack &his dog.
IIRC-the total taken was around the 300 bird mark,though im not aufait as to exact number of shooters used or the total time spent in situ.
what i do know is the buggers are now rife in those eastern areas of CHCH reverting to wildlands after the earthquakes.Personally seen mobs of 50-100 birds at various points on the lower Avon.

----------


## gsp follower

methinks tim allens predictions/nightmare of councils/govt appointed supposedly local organisations  running pest control is coming to pass.
 its brilliant really all ratepayers will pay for a localised problem created basicly by the people taking thier moneywho.l pass some on to ecan.  farmers wont have to pay pest board fees for geese or wallabies to solve thier problems cos everyone will pay its via rates cos its ecan..
the last thing we need is them solidafying the status of the canada goose as a pest or pissin about with wallabies.
what does ecan need to add more pests for when they cant keep up with what theyve got.??stick to getting river and lake polluters to court in a more timely fashion especialy on thier 2nd or third offence.or maybe improving our water ways health.  .
the council created the areas conducive to the birds moving in?? and they obviously had no plan as usual to mitigate any problems.
anymore than they do with swans feral geese or large numbers of ducks during the season??[ which with ducks mostly will solve itself after next weekend]
ecan these days is no more than an extension of the central  government rubber stamping irrigation consents/schemes and taking years to prosecute polluters with the pretence of local interest to cover thier real productivity advancing agenda. 
case in point the selwyn creek and lake ellesmere.

----------

